# Prettiest cat in the world!



## EmilyMarie

In my opinion  Mr. Clooney is absolutely beautiful. Sorry, pics are kinda big


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

WOW...Stunning cat...beautiful pics.


----------



## jaxx

He's got a gorgeous blue in his eyes.


----------



## EmilyMarie

Thank you!


----------



## ChinaBlue

A real sweetheart.


----------



## hayleyb

awww can i have him please.
hes stunning i want to squeeze his cheeks and give him big kisses:001_tt1:


----------



## messyhearts

I adore seal Birmans. Gorgeous!


----------



## Tim_A

If I wasn't so biased about my boy... I think you might be right 

Lovely pictures


----------



## EmilyMarie

messyhearts said:


> I adore seal Birmans. Gorgeous!


Is that what his colorpoint is? I adopted him, and we weren't to sure what his point coloring was. They said chocolate or something, lol.


----------



## BeesBella

Aww wow what beautiful markings, never seen any like that before....absolutely beautiful !


----------



## suzy93074

Can I have him pleeeeeaassssseee!!  His eyes are fantastic!xx


----------



## EmilyMarie

Thank you! He's quite handsome


----------



## CanIgoHome

I love his blue eyes


----------



## vivien

He is sooooo gorgeous

viv xx


----------



## messyhearts

EmilyMarie said:


> Is that what his colorpoint is? I adopted him, and we weren't to sure what his point coloring was. They said chocolate or something, lol.


Yep!!

Chocolate looks more, well, chocolate rather than black. He's a seal alright.


----------



## Inca's Mum

He certainly is a poser. Great pictures also, I presume you took them? I have to admit that he is pretty amazingly good looking :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## EmilyMarie

Inca's Mum said:


> He certainly is a poser. Great pictures also, I presume you took them? I have to admit that he is pretty amazingly good looking :smilewinkgrin:


Yep, I did take them! I love photography. They weren't as vibrant than that originally. I edited them on picnik.com. Yeahh, I cheated a bit... but no one has to know that Singing:


----------



## Mochali

Stunning cat and photos!


----------



## tylow

He's absolutely stunning


----------



## lizward

He is beautiful - what breed is he?

Liz


----------



## Nicky09

He's stunning *adds to rapidly growing petnapping list*


----------



## messyhearts

lizward said:


> He is beautiful - what breed is he?
> 
> Liz


Looks like a Birman as you can see a touch of white from the top of his paw in the first shot.


----------

